# Red Lake Report?



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Thinking of heading to Red Lake this weekend. Has anyone been out or heard of how the fishing is?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

The word is very very slow on the crappies.

However if you like to catch and release walleyes you will have fun.

Had some buddies that were up the last few weeks and they have caught a lot of walleyes and very few crappies.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

May is not going to come soon enough! :lol: :lol: :lol:Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hoytshooter (Mar 22, 2006)

does anybody have any ner reports?


----------



## dash (Apr 30, 2006)

Anybody hear that Rogers is closing? What's the story?


----------



## dash (Apr 30, 2006)

Anybody hear that Rogers is closing? What's the story?


----------

